# Mini Rex with small litter



## Rocky Knolls Rabbits (May 17, 2012)

My mini rex doe had her litter sometime yesterday and she only had 3 kits...this is her first litter so will she have a larger litter next time?  She came from a litter of 7 so I figured she would have 5-8 kits but, was sadly disappointed.  My NZ on the other had had 9 for her first time a day two days ago...and she came from a litter of 11.  I guess there's really no way to know until they're here.


----------



## secuono (May 17, 2012)

Small breed rabbits have 1-4 on average. Unless the person who bred your doe is trying to increase their productivity, I wouldn't expect her to have many ever. 
Meat breeds are bred to have 6-10 kits.


----------



## Rocky Knolls Rabbits (May 17, 2012)

I only know that she came from a litter of 7 because I saw the litter and the mother for sale at the local fair that I bought her from.  Thanks for the info on average size litters, it's been almost 20 years since I've had rabbits and they were mixed breed lop meat mutts that had good sized litters.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 17, 2012)

My Mini Rex does have had anywhere from 3 to 9 babies in a litter, though IME 4 - 7  is more typical. The size of the doe plays a part in the size of the litter; false dwarf does (some call them "brood does") usually have a few more babies per litter than their true dwarf counterparts. 3 would be a decent  sized litter for a Netherland Dwarf, though it is a little smallish for a MR. She may or may not have more the next time. Are the babies alive?


----------



## Rocky Knolls Rabbits (May 17, 2012)

They were alive and squirming when I checked on them last evening.  It looks like from their skin pigment one will  be solid dark grey or black and the other two are more like the parents white with grey or black splotches.  I'll see if I can get a picture of them this evening...I have neices and nephews that want to see them.


----------



## Rocky Knolls Rabbits (May 17, 2012)

They are still doing good.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jun 7, 2012)

my mini rex usually have 6-9 a litter i have only ever had 4 in like 2 litters. if u want more babies in a litter the buck needs to tag the doe more times. that way she gets pregnant on both sides of her horns not just one.  usually if he tags her just once it is 2-4 kits. my mini rex star is on her 3rd litter now. first one she had 4 kits, 2nd she had 9 and this time she had 6 so it is not always the same. leave the buck in longer w her next time ya breed and watch them. the more times he faints and falls off the better chance you'll have for a bigger litter. if she came from a litter of 7 she should be a good breeder if done right and throw nice litters too. the babies are adorable looks like ya have a solid black and 2 broken blacks.


----------



## Nikki (Jun 14, 2012)

My mini-rex had her first litter of 6, and they're all healthy. My checkered giant had her first litter of 11.


----------



## Susan Giffen (Oct 23, 2017)

My Mini-Rex had her first litter and had six healthy babies. It surprised me for a Young first time doe


----------

